# Shooting without sights



## TrapperZach (Nov 25, 2005)

when i did shoot compounds i didint use honistly i couldint figure em out so i took em off.


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

I shoot without sights but got a questions. When you do gap shooting you imagine an imaginary line on the window of your bow at varying distances. What I want to do it scratch in little lines on the riser of my bow so I can see the it instead of having to imagine it. Do you think it will work?


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

I did it on my martin. I put a little line on the riser after figureing out were it should be and after some practice I could shoot to 40 yards pretty well. But It takes alot of practice:thumbs_up


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

Thats is so cool! I got to do that soon! 

How accurated were you at a closer range? 10-20yards?


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

It was cool. At 20 yards I could keep a 2-4'' group no problem once you get the range right for the mark You just need to line up the arrow and let ER Fly:thumbs_up


----------



## Robin of Loxley (Dec 21, 2005)

When i was getting my new bow all that was on it at the shop was a rest, no sight and when i was shooting it to see if i liked it and all, well i was surprised on how well i shoot with out a sight. I do have the respect for you; for shooting on instect.


----------



## shootin nutz (Nov 25, 2005)

*accuracy*

i am pretty accurate 10-20 yards is a piece of cake i am building up my arm strength every day and do far i shoot a 20lb Genesis (which isn't very accurate at all) 50 feet with out my sights :teeth: :thumbs_up


----------



## Tyler88 (Mar 9, 2003)

I suck really bad without sights!!! Ill stick to my sureloc:tongue: :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------

